# Grain free food for cats?



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

I've been feeding my two cats Wellness Core for 3 months now and both girls love it. They have very nice coats and are doing well over all. Before I tried Wellness Core, I attempted to try blue wilderness dry, but they both wouldn't even try it(which is odd since they love the wet version).


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I was always under the impression that canned food is good for cats when they have diabetes, so if you were planning on cutting it 100% out, I wouldn't. I don't have any advice on what cat food, though, since I feed cat chow.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

Rainheart said:


> I was always under the impression that canned food is good for cats when they have diabetes, so if you were planning on cutting it 100% out, I wouldn't. I don't have any advice on what cat food, though, since I feed cat chow.


I think it is too. But he's not diabetic anymore. I want to keep him on low-carb just in case, but the vet says it's not necessary. Still, I'm paranoid. Not only is the wet food expensive, but it makes his poop stink to high heaven. Plus the food stinks too.

Thanks Nyahsmommy, I will try that one too.


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

I have a diabetic-in-remission cat too! Other than licking the juice, she detests canned food. When we found out she had diabetes we switched her to Solid Gold Indigo Moon. It's low carb, high protein dry food. Her blood sugar is back to normal and she doesn't have any symptoms anymore. I was told that canned is better too, but she refuses to eat it. I just made sure to leave lots of water down for her and got one of those water fountain things. She loves that thing.


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

monarchs_joy said:


> I have a diabetic-in-remission cat too! Other than licking the juice, she detests canned food. When we found out she had diabetes we switched her to Solid Gold Indigo Moon. It's low carb, high protein dry food. Her blood sugar is back to normal and she doesn't have any symptoms anymore. I was told that canned is better too, but she refuses to eat it. I just made sure to leave lots of water down for her and got one of those water fountain things. She loves that thing.


Thank you! I will see if I can get a sample of that too. We also got one of those water fountain things back when he was diagnosed. 

I was so relieved when he went into remission. No more daily insulin!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The Honest Kitchen currently has their Prowl line on sale for their 4oz boxes. If you're not familiar with Honest Kitchen, it is a dehydrated food that you just add water to. That size is on sale for $1 a box, up to 10 boxes. I went ahead and ordered 10 boxes because that is a great price and even if the cat doesn't like it, the dogs will be happy to take care of it!

Dehydrated Raw Cat Food | Natural Cat Food | Grain Free | The Honest Kitchen


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Innova Evo was what I was going to suggest, but your cat doesn't like it.

I switched my one cat from Evo to canned food on the vet's recommendation due to some indication of kidney disease (my other vet said the cat did not have kidney disease BTW). Anyway, before the switch to canned, the cat ate, and loved Innova Evo. 

Now I have created a monster. I have to change change change canned foods because foods he once ate he refuses to eat anymore. It certainly is expensive when you end up throwing it away. 

Then to try to get him to eat, I am cooking up chicken or feeding him tuna or meat baby food (not complete diet foods, but he likes these foods). 

Just recently, I went and bought the dry Innova Evo again, thinking it is better for him to eat something that is a complete food, and guess what? Now he sometimes refuses it!!!!


----------



## Sammy&Cooper (Dec 28, 2011)

i would suggest wellnes CORE. i personally dont own a cat but one of my dogs is on wellness CORE and does well on it. its worth giving it a shot and if you join through the "wellness club" they send you a $5 off coupon for signing up and then a coupon for both wet and dry food every month (which is a bonus)


----------



## monarchs_joy (Aug 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> The Honest Kitchen currently has their Prowl line on sale for their 4oz boxes. If you're not familiar with Honest Kitchen, it is a dehydrated food that you just add water to. That size is on sale for $1 a box, up to 10 boxes. I went ahead and ordered 10 boxes because that is a great price and even if the cat doesn't like it, the dogs will be happy to take care of it!
> 
> Dehydrated Raw Cat Food | Natural Cat Food | Grain Free | The Honest Kitchen


Thanks for sharing! I just ordered some for my cat. I suspect she's going to love it!


----------



## toliva (Nov 24, 2011)

More great suggestions - thank you! I ordered some of the honest kitchen to try too


----------

